# Teriyaki Pheasant Sandwich



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sliced some pheasant into strips and marinated overnight in teriyaki sauce. Sliced some red onions and green peppers and sautéed them along with the pheasant.


-----

Added some crushed pineapple.


-----

Toasting the buns.


-----

Of course had to add some provolone cheese.


-----

Delicious!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Damn son.... :beer:


----------

